# Transmettre des photos par mail avec Entourage



## Morgana (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai un Ibook G4 équipé d'OS X.3.9, je gère mes mails via Entourage, et je voudrais envoyer un carnet de voyage de ma fabrication à la fille d'une amie qui est à l'hopital, par mail, pour la distraire. 
Pb, il y a environ une vingtaine de photos dans ce carnet, issues d'un appareil photo numérique, format jpeg incluses dans un fichier word, et j'ai beau le découper en plusieurs morceaux, chacun est toujours trop lourd (39,9 Mo en entier, ou 39,6Mo quand je l'ai zippé, ça ne change pas grand chose visiblement, et entre 10 et 15 Mo par morceau quand je découpe le fichier).
Ma connexion mail est une 8 Méga ADSL chez Orange.

Comment faire?

Un grand merci par avance pour votre aide

Morgana


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2007)

deposer un fichier zippé sur ton espace perso chez Orange


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Juillet 2007)

Morgana a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un Ibook G4 équipé d'OS X.3.9, je gère mes mails via Entourage, et je voudrais envoyer un carnet de voyage de ma fabrication à la fille d'une amie qui est à l'hopital, par mail, pour la distraire.
> Pb, il y a environ une vingtaine de photos dans ce carnet, issues d'un appareil photo numérique, format jpeg incluses dans un fichier word, et j'ai beau le découper en plusieurs morceaux, chacun est toujours trop lourd (39,9 Mo en entier, ou 39,6Mo quand je l'ai zippé, ça ne change pas grand chose visiblement, et entre 10 et 15 Mo par morceau quand je découpe le fichier).
> ...


 
yousendit.com...Mail jusque 100Mo et gratos.... :coucou;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

si c'est pour les voir simplement, tu peux les enregistrer au format web en réduisant la taille.

une photo prise avec un 6M pixel en jpeg pèse 3 Mo, tu la passes en 1000 pixel de large et l'enregistres en format web; elle passe alors à 150-200Ko.

l'avantage est que ça va vite et que l'ouverture est plus rapide. Ton amie appréciera. tu pourras toujours lui envoyer un cd avec les originales plus tard.


----------



## Morgana (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse, mais je suis vraiment n&#233;ophyte (c'est la 1&#232;re fois que j'envoie plus d'une photo, et c'&#233;tait aussi la 1&#232;re fois - ou presque - que j'utilisais un appareil photo): "passer" la photo de 6000 pixels en 1000, &#231;a se fait comment? j'ai regard&#233; partout dans la barre d'outils de word et d'iphotos, je  n'ai rien trouv&#233;.
J'ai essay&#233; d'enregistrer mon fichier (sur chaque page, il y a 1 &#224; 3 photos et &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des zones de texte) en format web, &#231;a d&#233;molit les zones de texte (le texte d&#233;borde du cadre, et empi&#232;te sur la page/photo suivante, &#231;a devient incompr&#233;hensible.)...

Morgana


----------



## vleroy (25 Juillet 2007)

Morgana a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse, mais je suis vraiment néophyte (c'est la 1ère fois que j'envoie plus d'une photo, et c'était aussi la 1ère fois - ou presque - que j'utilisais un appareil photo): "passer" la photo de 6000 pixels en 1000, ça se fait comment? j'ai regardé partout dans la barre d'outils de word et d'iphotos, je  n'ai rien trouvé.
> J'ai essayé d'enregistrer mon fichier (sur chaque page, il y a 1 à 3 photos et à côté des zones de texte) en format web, ça démolit les zones de texte (le texte déborde du cadre, et empiète sur la page/photo suivante, ça devient incompréhensible.)...
> ...



tu imprimes le tout en pdf, résolution 72 dpi (dans options avancées) et le tour est joué
le tout fera moins de 5M0 (qui est souvent la limite fixée pour les mails (ou 10))


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2007)

C'est l'&#233;ternelle question de l'envoi de fichiers volumineux. 
On en a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#232; des 10aines de fois...
Ma solution pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e: Pando: 1 Go gratos.


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2007)

/me vote JP for president


cette solution est tellement &#233;vidente je la prone, mais dans le vent pffff tous des &#226;nes


----------



## ccciolll (25 Juillet 2007)

Sinon, s'il s'agit d'envoyer des photos simplement pour que qqun les visualise sur son écran, la réduction du format est l'idéal. D'autant qu'utiliser je sais pas quoi qui permet d'envoyer 100 Mo, ça va être lourd à envoyer ET à recevoir, et la destinataire n'a peut-être pas non plus une connexion 40 mega

Si tu as un photoshop sous la main, je peux t'apprendre à faire ça très simplement.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2007)

Pas besoin de Photoshop pour réduire des photos...  
Celà dit c'est vrai qu'inserer des images pleine résolution dans un fichier word pour qu'elles soient visualisée à l'écran c'est franchement inutile.


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2007)

inutile... c'est pas le mot que j'aurais utilis&#233; ... mais bon ... :-/


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> inutile... c'est pas le mot que j'aurais utilisé ... mais bon ... :-/



Ca finit par "ile" aussi je parie


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2007)

oui  ... 

mais les gens utilisent word pour tout et surtout pour n'importe quoi donc plus rien ne m'&#233;tonne


----------



## FloMac (25 Juillet 2007)

Morgana a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse, mais je suis vraiment néophyte (c'est la 1ère fois que j'envoie plus d'une photo, et c'était aussi la 1ère fois - ou presque - que j'utilisais un appareil photo): "passer" la photo de 6000 pixels en 1000, ça se fait comment? j'ai regardé partout dans la barre d'outils de word et d'iphotos, je  n'ai rien trouvé.
> J'ai essayé d'enregistrer mon fichier (sur chaque page, il y a 1 à 3 photos et à côté des zones de texte) en format web, ça démolit les zones de texte (le texte déborde du cadre, et empiète sur la page/photo suivante, ça devient incompréhensible.)...
> ...





2 App Gratuites pour débuter ICI
A lire article goldberg -> Menu "taille de l'image"


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2007)

Ben si avec tout &#231;a il y arrive pas...

Bref en r&#233;sum&#233;: 
- soit garder le fichier lourdingue tel quel et l'envoyer via Pando
- soit r&#233;duire la taille et le poids des images et envoyer par mail traditionnel.

Edit: le gros avantage de SmallImage c'est qu'il permet de r&#233;duire plusieurs photos en m&#234;me temps.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Juillet 2007)

Laisse moi deviner morgana, tu es une switcheuse, je me trompe ? Je veux dire, tu avais l'habitude de windows, pas vrai ?

Bon, alors notes ceci, l'utilisation de Windows est dispensable pour quasiment tous les actes sur un ordi.

Windows sert &#224; corriger l'orthographe, la grammaire et peut-&#234;tre la ponctuation d'un texte. Et &#224; faire les statistiques (mots, caract&#232;res, etc) de ce texte
ET C'EST TOUT.

C'est un traitement de texte, il sert &#224; traiter les textes.

Certains s'en servent pour faire de la mise en page, admettons, mais je ne conseille pas Word pour un tel usage. &#224; mon avis, il doit rester &#224; sa place de traitement de texte et rien de plus.
Pour la saisie d'un texte, tu peux t'en servir, mais pour l'impression ou l'envoi de ce m&#234;me texte, je te recommande vivement de sortir de word : Si ton texte est tap&#233; dans word, une fois termin&#233;, tu fais s&#233;lectionner tout (Pomme-A sous mac) puis copier (Pomme-C) et puis tu va dans ton logiciel de mail et l&#224;, tu cr&#233;e l'e-mail et tu colles (pomme-V) le texte dedans, c'est comme &#231;a que &#231;a passera le mieux. Mais comme en plus tu as entourage et qu'il corrige &#224; la vol&#233;e en utilisant Office donc le m&#234;me dico que Word, tu peux t'affranchir de ce passage et saisir ton texte direct dans Entourage.

Pour les photos, &#224; &#233;viter absolument, ce n'est pas fait pour &#231;a.

Saches que sur mac, tout est d'une souplesse &#233;tonnante.

Pour envoyer une image ? Rien de plus simple, tu ouvre Entourgae, tu &#233;cris ton mail "Bonjour mAchin, voici des photos" et puis tu ouvres le dossier contenant les photos (si c'est sur un APN (appareil photo num&#233;rique en langage forum) il apparait sur le bureau quand il est connect&#233 et tu fais ce qu'on nomme un clic-glisser (une habitude sur mac) : Tu cliques (clic-gauche) sur la photo &#224; envoyer, tout en maintenant ce clic, tu d&#233;places la photo vers ta fen&#234;tre entourage (celle ou tu as &#233;cris ton mail), et tu laches le clic (on appelle &#231;a d&#233;poser). Et c'est jou&#233;.

Et ultime nuance, tu peux d&#233;poser soit l&#224; o&#249; il y a le texte  : l'image se palcera dans le mail au milieu du texte, soit l&#224; o&#249; il y a &#233;crit pi&#232;ce jointe (en dessous de objet, mais faut bien viser) : l'image ira dans un dossier pi&#232;ces jointes qui s'affichera &#224; la fin de l'e-mail que recevra la personne.

Voil&#224; pour les usages sur mac.

Apr&#232;s, si tu n'as pas photoshop, d'autres logiciels permettent en effet de r&#233;duire une image. Mais moi il n'y a que sur ce dernier que je saurais te donner de bons conseils, je ne connais pas les autres (et pour cause)


----------



## FloMac (25 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Laisse moi deviner morgana, tu es une switcheuse   que je saurais te donner de bons conseils, je ne connais pas les autres (et pour cause)


alors ca c'est envoyé


----------



## ccciolll (25 Juillet 2007)

FloMac a dit:


> alors ca c'est envoy&#233;



Je faisais r&#233;f&#233;rence aux autres logiciels de retouche d'image sous osX&#8230;

Parce que comme j'ai photoshop et que je le ma&#238;trise bien pour ce que j'ai &#224; y faire, je ne me suis pas investi dans la d&#233;couverte de trucs gratuits comme Gimp ou ColorSync qui devraient permettre ce genre de choses.


----------



## FloMac (25 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Je faisais référence aux autres logiciels de retouche d'image sous osX
> 
> Parce que comme j'ai photoshop et que je le maîtrise bien pour ce que j'ai à y faire, je ne me suis pas investi dans la découverte de trucs gratuits comme Gimp ou ColorSync qui devraient permettre ce genre de choses.



je faisais référence à l'ensemble de la réponse 
si j'avais eu ca comme explications avant de switcher

d'ailleurs j'ai jamais switché

le 1er devait être un performa 400


----------



## ccciolll (25 Juillet 2007)

Je crois que de toutes fa&#231;ons, si de switch il est question, c'est trop tard, elle a d&#233;j&#224; switch&#233;.

Tu penses que ma r&#233;ponse incites &#224; switcher ? Je n'en suis pas s&#251;r, j'ai mis beaucoup de mots dedans, &#231;a peut faire peur&#8230;

Ainsi tu n'as jamais switch&#233;, toi ?

Bon, mais si on est pass&#233; de l'amstrad cpc 6128 &#224; l'amiga 500 avant seulement, apr&#232;s une p&#233;riode sans ordinateur de passer au G3/233 puis G3/300 et enfin G4/400up1200, est-on consid&#233;r&#233; comme switcheur ? (je ne comptes pas les machines utilis&#233;es &#224; l'&#233;cole, que &#231;a soit des TO7, MO5, IIsi ou PowerPC 7200&#8230; Ni celles du travail, Quadra 700 et autres G3/233 ou MacMini&#8230; uniquement celles que j'ai eues A MOI).


Bon les gars, vous etes compl&#232;tement hors sujet l&#224;, quelle image vous donnez de macg&#233; &#224; cette brave Morgana qui de fait n'ose plus en placer une

Oups, c'est vrai, pardon&#8230; On devrait se d&#233;caler vers le bar, l&#224;.


----------



## FloMac (25 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ainsi tu n'as jamais switché, toi ?



si si ! je suis passé de l'Atari 1040 st direct au mac

j'ai donc effectivement switché une fois 


bon on laisse un peu de place


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2007)

Pour les envois de photos par mail avec réduction de taille des fichiers, il y a un truc très bien, c'est le duo iPhoto + Mail. Dans iPhoto, on sélectionne les photos à envoyer par mail, on clique sur le bouton Courrier, on sélectionne la taille (petite, moyenne ou grande) et on clique sur Rédiger. Et le message est créé avec les fichiers en pièce jointe. Reste plus qu'à compléter et envoyer.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les envois de photos par mail avec réduction de taille des fichiers, il y a un truc très bien, c'est le duo iPhoto + Mail. Dans iPhoto, on sélectionne les photos à envoyer par mail, on clique sur le bouton Courrier, on sélectionne la taille (petite, moyenne ou grande) et on clique sur Rédiger. Et le message est créé avec les fichiers en pièce jointe. Reste plus qu'à compléter et envoyer.



Ah oui, en effet, voilà une solution pour le moins simplissime !  Bravo iDuck.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2007)

Oui mais je vous rappelle quand meme qu'au d&#233;part elle souhaite envoyer un carnet de voyage, pas seulement des photos (et c'est l&#224; que l'utilisation de word n'est pas si saugrenue: photos + texte acompagant l'image).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mais je vous rappelle quand meme qu'au départ elle souhaite envoyer un carnet de voyage, pas seulement des photos (et c'est là que l'utilisation de word n'est pas si saugrenue: photos + texte acompagant l'image).


Dans iPhoto, on rassemble les photos dans un album. On clique sur Livre. On compose son livre et au lieu d'acheter le livre, on fait Fichier > Imprimer, bouton PDF > Enregistrer en PDF. On ouvre le fichier avec Aperçu puis de nouveau Fichier > Enregistrer sous. Dans le menu déroulant Filtre Quartz, on choisit "Reduce file size". Et on valide. Il ne reste plus alors qu'à envoyer le fichier par mail.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mais je vous rappelle quand meme qu'au départ elle souhaite envoyer un carnet de voyage, pas seulement des photos (et c'est là que l'utilisation de word n'est pas si saugrenue: photos + texte acompagant l'image).



Hmmm, c'est fort juste, ça.

Cela dit, au risque de paraître insistant, il serait possible de faire ça dans entourage.
Réduire les images au préalable, les coller dans le mail, mettre les textes en dessous.
Mais c'est certes pas top, je vous l'accorde.

Là, une exportation du fichier word en PDF serait idéale, non ?

Et à l'avenir, utiliser plutôt Pages ou je ne sais quel logiciel de mise en page gratuit et fiable. (je ne vais pas conseiller Xpress à une débutante, ce serait pas gentil).


----------



## Morgana (26 Juillet 2007)

Ah les tribus et leurs habitudes!!! Vous, la mac génération, c'est tout le vocabulaire technique limite secte dans lequel vous nagez depuis tout petits, et dont j'arrive à peine à comprendre 3 mots... Moi c'est la génération d'avant (autre tribu) qui s'intéresse plus à la littérature: donc, oui, je sais faire un mail simple, oui je sais envoyer une photo, oui je télécharge et j'envoie des dossiers de 150 ou 300 pages de textes, mais là c'est autre chose. Quand je dis "carnet de voyage" pour une gamine à l'hôpital, ça n'est pas "j'envoie mes  photos à la chaîne", c'est un carnet de voyage avec commentaires, parfois courts, parfois longs, sur la ville (Budapest), les gens, la vie quoi, pour lui remonter le moral.... Et word, c'est encore ce que je connais de plus simple  et de moins cher (ça fait 15 ans que je fabrique des dossiers pour des artistes avec word, de simples dossiers de présentation, pas de la comm, mais qui ait un peu de gueule, avec des photos, du texte, des budgets xls intégrés, etc...).  
La demoiselle ma correspondante est sous PC, dans sa bulle à l'hosto: ça m'étonnerait qu'elle arrive à décripter d'autres outils issus de mac (genre les fonctions livre d'Iphoto).

Oui, c'est le fossé des générations, et déjà ça m'énerve de tourner 20 mn sur ce site pour comprendre comment retrouver mon message et les éventuelles réponses. Faut vraiment que je sois motivée!
Je prends dans les réponses  celles qu'il me semble pouvoir utiliser sans un apprentissage ardu de 6 mois, sans démolir tout ce que j'ai déjà en place, ou construire un nième espace machin chose avec son 48ème code d'accès (même si j'essaie de mettre les mêmes codes partout).
Enfin tout ça, ça occupe, on n'a rien d'autre à vivre, n'est-ce pas???

Bon malgré ce coup de gueule, je suis très reconnaissante à toute la tribu de se pencher sur la question saugrenue: c'est nettement mieux que les zombies à Ipod qui on ne peut même plus demander l'heure dans la rue tellement ils ont oublié le monde, il y a encore de l'espoir, on se parle encore....

Merci mille fois

Morgana


----------



## Morgana (26 Juillet 2007)

MAGNIFIQUE!!!!!! CA A MARCHE !!!!! Je revis, ça fait 4 jours que je m'énerve là dessus, merci infiniment...

Je vais quand même expérimenter d'autres solutions, pour ne pas mourir idiote: maintenant que j'ai un appareil photo, je vais sans doute avoir envie de m'en servir...

A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est quoi qui a march&#233;?


----------



## vleroy (26 Juillet 2007)

euh j'ai pas tout compris... à 35 ans, me faire traiter de crétin parce que j'utilise mon ipod, on me l'avait jamais faite celle là:mouais: 

Pour le reste, 20 posts pour arriver à ce que je disais au troisième alinéa, il y en a qui ont besoin de vacances ou de lire plus attentivement l'énoncé du problème. Peut être cela explique le courroux de la dame... 

Donc on reprend pour morgana-je-viens-d'un-autre-siècle:
dans word, pomme P, dernier onglet en bas, Enregistrer en pdf
et dans options pdf on prend la résolution la plus petite

tu réfléchis pas t'appliques


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2007)

un des gros inconvenient de iphoto c'est qu'il accumule les doublons ( et pas legers les doublons)
S'il y a pas mal de photos ca monte vite ( et &#224; chaque modif d'un original)


je signale 
 il y a de merveilleux petits freewares r&#233;ducteurs de poids de photos ( ou dimension HxL ou recadrage ou ajout de commentaires, bulles fleches copyright etc etc )

- on peut cr&#233;er un PDF  de n'importe o&#249; de  quasi tout  ( imprimer / enregister format PDF)
-on peut aussi cr&#233;er des livrets pdf ou changer l'ordre des pages etc ( petits freewares divers)


----------



## FloMac (26 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> - on peut créer un PDF  de n'importe où de  quasi tout  ( imprimer / enregister format PDF)
> -on peut aussi créer des livrets pdf ou changer l'ordre des pages etc ( petits freewares divers)



pris de vitesse

bin la voilà la solution


----------



## ccciolll (27 Juillet 2007)

Morgana a dit:


> et d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a m'&#233;nerve de tourner 20 mn sur ce site pour comprendre comment retrouver mon message et les &#233;ventuelles r&#233;ponses.



ah pour &#231;a il y a un outil superbe sur macg&#233; que peu de forums proposent (c'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que je suis si fid&#232;le &#224; Macg&#233 : 

*[size=+1]-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-​[/size]
[size=+1]Le tableau de bord.​[/size]*

&#183; Tu te connectes &#224; macg&#233; (forums.macg.co) 

&#183; Tu entres tes identifiants (FireFox ou d'autres peuvent les retenir &#224; ta place pour que tu n'ais pas besoin de les retenir, car je te comprends, il n'y a rien de plus aga&#231;ant que de devoir cr&#233;er un compte, un &#233;ni&#232;me pseudo, un &#233;ni&#232;me password, pour poser juste UNE SIMPLE question) 

&#183; Tu cliques sur "*Tab. de bord*" qui se trouve vers le haut &#224; gauche, sous les 2 petits bonhommes rouges et verts (tout du moins sur la version "gris - sans pub" que j'utilise).


Et l&#224;, MAGIE, tu retrouves TOUTES les discussions que tu as lanc&#233;es, ou celles o&#249; tu es intervenue, de plus celle qui ont &#233;volu&#233; apparaissent en gras.
C'est vraiment pratique et les autres forums devraient s'en inspirer (soupir).

*[size=+1]-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-​[/size]*

Pour que ce soit encore plus pratique, tu fais comme moi, tu mets ce tableau de bord dans tes favoris, et quand tu veux venir sur macg&#233;, tu te connectes DIRECTEMENT l&#224; dessus.

Je t'assure que c'est simple, il faut juste prendre 1 minute pour enregistrer le favori.

Bon, &#233;videmment, si tu ne reviens plus jamais sur macg&#233;, cela ne te sera pas tr&#232;s utile.


Voil&#224;.

Et puis, excuse-nous si effectivement on a pas bien lu ta demande de d&#233;part et mal interpr&#233;t&#233; le "carnet de voyage" mais on rencontre tellement de choses ahurissantes dans les forums que des gens qui collent des photos en vrac et en haute def dans un fichier word et l'envoient par mail en appelant &#231;a un carnet de voyage, &#231;a ne nous surprend m&#234;me plus.
Ton simple Pseudo ne nous dit pas si tu es une lettr&#233;e ou non. Et c'est vrai, pour moi en tout cas, qu'on a tendance &#224; lire une ligne sur deux par moment.


----------



## ccciolll (27 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> []
> Bon, alors notes ceci, l'utilisation de Windows est dispensable pour quasiment tous les actes sur un ordi.
> 
> Windows sert à corriger l'orthographe, la grammaire et peut-être la ponctuation d'un texte. Et à faire les statistiques (mots, caractères, etc) de ce texte
> ...



je me rends compte que dans mon txte j'ai dit plusieurs fois Windows au lien de Word

Et personne n'a relevé !

Nous avons tous grand besoin de vacances


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

Nan, c'est juste que c'etait d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s loin du sujet de d&#233;part et que j'ai pas jug&#233; bon d'en rajouter...


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (27 Juillet 2007)

et iViewMediaPro ? personne n'en a parlé ?? :rose:

1° tu sélectionnes la ou les photos
2° tu cliques sur envoyer (et Mail se lance automatiquement),... les fichiers sont bien allégés, permettant d'en envoyer toute une tripotée,

si ça c'est compliqué.....


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> · Tu cliques sur "*Tab. de bord*" qui se trouve vers le haut à gauche, sous les 2 petits bonhommes rouges et verts (tout du moins sur la version "gris - sans pub" que j'utilise).
> 
> 
> Et là, MAGIE, tu retrouves TOUTES les discussions que tu as lancées, ou celles où tu es intervenue, de plus celle qui ont évolué apparaissent en gras.
> C'et.


ben non , pas TOUTES
Par defaut ca ne met en gras que les nouveaux messages des fils où on est intervenu ( ou bien ceux auxquels on s'est volontairement abonné)
( et heureusement!)

C'est par un lien profil qu'on tombe sur ses postes ( et/ou discussions démarrées par soi)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2007)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> et iViewMediaPro ? personne n'en a parlé ?? :rose:
> 
> 1° tu sélectionnes la ou les photos
> 2° tu cliques sur envoyer (et Mail se lance automatiquement),... les fichiers sont bien allégés, permettant d'en envoyer toute une tripotée,
> ...


Comme avec iPhoto en somme  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> et iViewMediaPro ? personne n'en a parlé ?? :rose:
> 
> 1° tu sélectionnes la ou les photos
> 2° tu cliques sur envoyer (et Mail se lance automatiquement),... les fichiers sont bien allégés, permettant d'en envoyer toute une tripotée,
> ...




Bah voyons... Tant qu'on y est y'a aussi Aperture qui permet de faire ça...

C'est bon là je crois qu'on a fait le tour non?


----------



## ccciolll (27 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben non , pas TOUTES
> Par defaut ca ne met en gras que les nouveaux messages des fils où on est intervenu ( ou bien ceux auxquels on s'est volontairement abonné)
> ( et heureusement!)
> 
> C'est par un lien profil qu'on tombe sur ses postes ( et/ou discussions démarrées par soi)



Oui, c'est ce que je voualis dire, je l'ai juste mal expliqué.
Apparaissent en gras les discussions où l'on est intervenu et qui ont évolué depuis notre dernière lecture desdites discussions.



jpmiss a dit:


> Bah voyons... Tant qu'on y est y'a aussi Aperture qui permet de faire ça...
> 
> C'est bon là je crois qu'on a fait le tour non?



Surtout que ça fait déjà 10 messages que JPMiss (et Morgana ensuite) nous a fait comprendre que ce qu'elle cherche ce n'est pas à envoyer des photos en vrac.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (27 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme avec iPhoto en somme  :rateau:



ah oui... sans doute...   ... mais y a pas la création de doublons sous iphoto ? ("à l'époque", c'est qui m'avait fait changer au profit d'iViewMediaPro),






jpmiss a dit:


> Bah voyons... Tant qu'on y est y'a aussi Aperture qui permet de faire ça...
> 
> C'est bon là je crois qu'on a fait le tour non?



Ben je vois pas où est le problème,... c'est vrai qu'ivmp le fait d'un seul clic,... c'est quand même pratique (et ça répond à la question, non ?)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Ben je vois pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me,...



Le probl&#232;me? C'est que chacun y va de sa petite recette sans m&#234;me lire la requ&#234;te de d&#233;part ni remarquer que d'une part une des solutions d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233;e a donn&#233;e satisfaction et que d'autre part IVM pro aussi pratique soit-il est non seulement un peu lourd mais surtout un peu cher pour faire ce qu'on peut faire avec les outils int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; OS X ou avec des freewares.



Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> (et &#231;a r&#233;pond &#224; la question, non ?)



Non, pas plus qu'Aperture quitte a aller dans les r&#233;ponses &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque pour 300 Euros...


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (27 Juillet 2007)

t'es colère jpmiss ?  :casse:


----------



## BernardRey (30 Juillet 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> .../... Pour envoyer une image ? Rien de plus simple, tu ouvre Entourgae, tu &#233;cris ton mail "Bonjour mAchin, voici des photos" et puis tu ouvres le dossier contenant les photos (si c'est sur un APN (appareil photo num&#233;rique en langage forum) il apparait sur le bureau quand il est connect&#233 et tu fais ce qu'on nomme un clic-glisser (une habitude sur mac) : Tu cliques (clic-gauche) sur la photo &#224; envoyer, tout en maintenant ce clic, tu d&#233;places la photo vers ta fen&#234;tre entourage (celle ou tu as &#233;cris ton mail), et tu laches le clic (on appelle &#231;a d&#233;poser). Et c'est jou&#233;.


Y'a m&#234;me plus simple : tu s&#233;lectionne tes documents &#224; envoyer et tu fais glisser sur l'ic&#244;ne d'Entourage dans le Dock.



ccciolll a dit:


> .../... Apr&#232;s, si tu n'as pas photoshop, d'autres logiciels permettent en effet de r&#233;duire une image.


Pour r&#233;duire et/ou retraiter des images, tu as GraphicConverter. Il n'est peut-&#234;tre plus dans la liste des logiciels install&#233;s sur les nouvelles machines mais c'est vraiment un outil indispensable. La version t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e reste totalement fonctionnelle pour la plupart des utilisations m&#234;me apr&#232;s la p&#233;riode de d&#233;mo. Et pour "all&#233;ger" des images, il suffit de les ouvrir et faire un "Enregistrer sous..." en choisissant le format JPEG. Bien entendu, des solutions plus sophistiqu&#233;es (diminution de la r&#233;solution, etc.) sont aussi disponibles, mais il faudra alors un peu apprendre &#224; utiliser ce logiciel (&#231;a en vaut vraiment la peine)...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2007)

pour reduire des images il y a des outils gratuits ( voir poste  #31)

( imagewell par exemple, qui fait d'autres manips aussi)


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Y'a même plus simple : tu sélectionne tes documents à envoyer et tu fais glisser sur l'icône d'Entourage dans le Dock.
> 
> 
> Pour réduire et/ou retraiter des images, tu as GraphicConverter. Il n'est peut-être plus dans la liste des logiciels installés sur les nouvelles machines mais c'est vraiment un outil indispensable. La version téléchargée reste totalement fonctionnelle pour la plupart des utilisations même après la période de démo. Et pour "alléger" des images, il suffit de les ouvrir et faire un "Enregistrer sous..." en choisissant le format JPEG. Bien entendu, des solutions plus sophistiquées (diminution de la résolution, etc.) sont aussi disponibles, mais il faudra alors un peu apprendre à utiliser ce logiciel (ça en vaut vraiment la peine)...



Putain mais y'a personne qui lit les questions ici?!


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain mais y'a personne qui lit les questions ici?!



Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.
Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.Je suis calme...Je suis très calme...Je ne peux pas m'énerver.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (30 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain mais y'a personne qui lit les questions ici?!





"(...) Le monde est plein,... de polissons .... !"

J.Brel. 
Les bonbons


----------

